# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  μεταφορά τηλεφωνικού αριθμού σε voip και χρήση στο εξωτερικό

## 8anos

Τη καλησπέρα μου,

Θέλω να μεταφέρω ένα τηλεφωνικό αριθμό σε κάποια voip εταιρεία και να χρησιμοποιείται ο αριθμός αυτός στο εξωτερικό κυρίως για εισερχόμενες απο Ελλάδα κλήσεις αλλά και εξερχόμενες.
Μεταφορά αριθμού μπορεί να γίνει μόνο σε ελληνικη εταιρία voip, έτσι δεν ειναι;
Πιστεύεται οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη ποιότητα επειδή απο όσο διαβάζω οι περισσότερες ελληνικές εταιρίες έχουν τα datacenter τους εδώ στην Ελλάδα ή λέω κοτσάνες; 
ένα τέτοιο τηλέφωνο : Unlocked BNEW NetPhone KE1020A iP - VOIP House/Office Phone- H.323 - SIP Support πιστεύεται οτι θα δούλευε;
Εαν υπάρχει εμπειρία ή και πρόταση θα εκτιμηθεί  :Razz: 


ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ngoundras

Μπορείς ανετα να κάνεις φορητότητα και να το χρησιμοποιείς στο εξωτερικό . Αν και "επισήμως"  η χρήση ελληνικού γεωγραφικού αριθμού δεν επιτρέπεται για χρήση στο εξωτερικό με εξαίρεση τη νομαδικότητα (χωρίς να διευκρινίζεται για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί αυτή να ισχύει), δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Οσο αφορά τα datacenters όντως τα περισσότερα βρίσκονται εντός ελλάδας, αλλα΄αυτό δε θα σου δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός βέβαια αν το ping reply στον provider είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (>1000 ms) όπου μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί lag στη φωνή. 
Το τηλέφωνο που αναφέρεις δείχνει να είναι ΟΚ, αν και πρίν το αγοράσεις αν είσαι στο εξωτερικό δοκίμασε με ένα softphone να δείς τι παίζει απο ποιότητα κλπ, και αν είσαι ικανοποιημένος το αγοράζεις.

----------


## _alx_

Μεταφέρεις τον αριθμό σου σε κάποιο Ελληνικό πάροχο και κάνεις register από εκεί που θα είσαι. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα. Για συσκευή αν δεν θες να δώσεις πολλά καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα PAP2T.

----------


## 8anos

σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εγώ πάλι θέλω καινούριο ελληνικό γεωγραφικό αριθμό από VoIP provider ,ιδανικά από Δωδεκάνησα,αλλά επί της αρχης απλά ελληνικός μας κάνει.Από πού να πάρω?

Για παραδειγμα βλέπω εδώ με 1,25ε υρώ το μήνα και εδώ με 4,5 ευρώ το μήνα. Είναι για Ολλανδία.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kostas2005

πάρε εναν omnivoice με 0,5 η έναν viva με 1-2 ευρω το μηνα 
ο viva χρησιμοποιεί καλύτερο codec με αποτέλεσμα καλύτερο ήχο
αλλά η omnivoice έχει περισσότερες ρυθμίσεις στην σελίδα ..που μπορεί να σε βολέψουν.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Η omnivoice έχει αποδεκτή ποιότητα?είναι δηλαδή έντονη η διαφορά της από viva?η omnivoice είναι μόνο 3 ευρώ το εξάμηνο?δεν εχει κάποια άλλη χρέωση?σκοπεύω να την εχω ΜΟΝΟ για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Anyone ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Anyone ?


Χρησιμοποιώ την Omnivoice εντός Ελλάδας. Η Viva σίγουρα έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα αλλά η Omnivoice δεν πρόκειται να σε προβληματίσει καθόλου, εκτός από πολύ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις σε κλήσεις προς κινητά. Και οι 2 κάνουν συμπίεση της φωνής με τον codec G729, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει η Viva και έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα... Στην Omnivoice ο αριθμός χρεώνεται 3 ευρώ το εξάμηνο. Επίσης η χρέωση των κλήσεων γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, χωρίς ελάχιστη χρέωση. Η Viva χρεώνει ανά λεπτό. Επίσης η Omnivoice έχει ελάχιστη κατάθεση τα 10 ευρώ (που πάλι πολλά είναι, από τα 5 θα έπρεπε να ξεκινάει...) ενώ η Viva τα 30. Στην Viva δεν ξαναπατάω, εκτός αν αλλάξει ορισμένα πράγματα...

----------


## dfourt

Βοηθέ τις έχω και τις 2 σε μια συσκευή Sipura SPA 1001.

Μερικές φορές με omnivoice, υπάρχουν κάποια μικροπαράπονα ότι δεν με ακούν καλά ή ότι έχει καθυστέρηση στη φωνή.(Αρκετά καλύτερα από Betamax βέβαια) Με viva, δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως παράπονο.

Ο server της omnivoice είναι Γερμανία, ενώ αυτός της viva στην Ελλάδα, σε datacenter του ΟΤΕ.
Από Ολλανδία, φαντάζομαι, θα έχεις μικρότερο latency με την Omnivoice.

Παρεμπιπτόντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι κανονικά, αυτό που πας να κάνεις (μεταφορά ελληνικού αριθμού στο εξωτερικό) απαγορεύεται... Αλλά whatever.
Το έχω και εγώ στα υπόψη...

----------


## kmpatra

Κανονικά οπως είπαν και προηγουμένως,μόνιμη χρήση στο εξωτερικό δεν γίνεται,αλλα ο κανονισμός δεν διευκρινίζει τι εστί μόνιμη χρήση. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι για να αποκτηθεί ο αριθμός οι εταιρίες ζητάνε να δηλωθει διεύθυνση πελάτη (έδρα) εντός Ελλάδος και ειδικότερα στο νομό/πόλη που αντιστοιχεί στον κωδικό περιοχής του υπό απόκτηση αριθμού.Από εκει και πέρα δεν πιστεύω οτι θα ασχοληθεί κανένας με το αν το register γίνει από την Ελλάδα ή το εξωτερικό και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα είναι αυτό.
Θα πρότεινα ανεπιφύλακτα και την modulus, ο voip server της φιλοξενείται στη forthnet.Κόστος αριθμού από 15 ευρω τον χρόνο,εχει αριθμούς από Ροδο (όσον αφορά τα 12νησα),αν εχει κάποιος αριθμό βέβαια διαθέσιμο από οποιαδήποτε περιοχή,κάνει φορητότητα με 15 ευρώ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ παιδιά.Προχθές ήρθα στην Ολλανδία και τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν προλάβαινα να μπω λόγω ετοιμασιών,οπότε τώρα είδα τις απαντήσεις σας.Θα προχωρήσω με Omnivoice λοιπόν και για ό,τι προκυψει θα ξαναρωτήσω 8-) .

----------


## grousso

Απο ουγγαρια που πηγα να καλεσω με viva μου εβγαλε πολλη lag. Ισως εφταιγε οτι εκανε ρετζιστερ το android απο wifi

----------


## 8anos

το χρησιμοποιησα σε wifi πανω απο 3g 
με codec g729 δουλεψε ανεκτά
με softphone αυτο x-pro (το λινκ κατεβάζει το εκτελέσιμο)

----------


## cool11

Καταλαβαινω βεβαια την ευελιξια ενος voip αριθμου, αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι ενα θεμα κατα ποσο αξιζει να 'μπλεξει' κανεις με ολα αυτα, οταν με λιγα ευρω το μηνα (6), ο οτε και οι εναλλακτικοι, δινουν απεριοστες κλησεις σε σταθερα τηλεφωνα σε ολη την ευρωπη.

----------


## jkoukos

Πράγματι, αλλά για διάφορους λόγους κανείς θέλει να έχει επιπλέον τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.
Επίσης, στην περίπτωση των φίλων @8anos και @voithostyrempora2 που είναι στο εξωτερικό, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.
Στα παραπάνω η λύση voip τηλεφωνίας είναι μονόδρομος και μάλιστα αξιόπιστος και οικονομικός.

----------


## cool11

> Επίσης, στην περίπτωση των φίλων @8anos και @voithostyrempora2 που είναι στο εξωτερικό, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.


Γιατι? Και η ολλανδια και η σουηδια, ειναι εντος των ευρωπαικων πακετων. Μου διαφευγει κατι?

----------


## john dubi

Εγω εχω viva στη Ζυριχη (με ενα linksys spa) και τον ελβετικο παροχο voip sipcall (με ενα voip gigaset τηλεφωνο) στην Ελλαδα.
Τα δουλευω κανα χρονο χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Το πρακτικο που βρησκω ειναι οτι αναπαντητες κλησεις ερχοντε σε mail.

----------


## jkoukos

> Γιατι? Και η ολλανδια και η σουηδια, ειναι εντος των ευρωπαικων πακετων. Μου διαφευγει κατι?


Για τις κλήσεις που ξεκινούν από Ελλάδα και εφόσον έχουν και πρόγραμμα για διεθνείς κλήσεις. Δηλαδή μόνο να τους παίρνουν τηλέφωνο.
Αν θέλουν οι ίδιοι να επικοινωνήσουν από το εξωτερικό στην Ελλάδα; Με ποιόν τρόπο;
Άσε που όπου κι αν είσαι σε αυτό τον κόσμο, έχεις πάντα χρήση του συγκεκριμένου αριθμού.

----------


## dimangelid

> Για τις κλήσεις που ξεκινούν από Ελλάδα και εφόσον έχουν και πρόγραμμα για διεθνείς κλήσεις. Δηλαδή μόνο να τους παίρνουν τηλέφωνο.
> Αν θέλουν οι ίδιοι να επικοινωνήσουν από το εξωτερικό στην Ελλάδα; Με ποιόν τρόπο;
> Άσε που όπου κι αν είσαι σε αυτό τον κόσμο, έχεις πάντα χρήση του συγκεκριμένου αριθμού.


Κάτι που σκέφτομαι γρήγορα-γρήγορα και θα έκανα εγώ: ένα κεντράκι με asterisk στην Ελλάδα. Στήνεις έναν openvpn server είτε στο ίδιο μηχάνημα με τον asterisk, είτε στο router σου αν υποστηρίζει openwrt. Φτιάχνεις ένα εσωτερικό, συνδέεσαι remotely σε αυτό από το εξωτερικό, πάντα με χρήση του openvpn για ασφάλεια, και κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω Ελλάδας. Βέβαια αν η γραμμή στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι isdn κάποιοι θα έχουν πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο όταν θα μιλάς εσύ αλλά μικρό σχετικά το κακό μπροστά στα λεφτά που θα γλιτώσεις  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

@voithostyrempora2  αλλά και @all
η διαφορά των Cisco SPA 112 & Cisco SPA 122 είναι η απουσία router από τον πρώτο; Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω ένα router με αρκετά διαθέσιμα ports μπορώ να πάρω το πρώτο που είναι και πιο φθηνό;

Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δέχεται δυο διαφορετικούς SIPs ταυτόχρονα αλλά να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις σε 1 και μόνο γραμμή (έχουν 2 διαθέσιμες απλές γραμμές αν είδα καλά). Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να έχω 2 Voip νούμερα που να πηγαίνουν στην ίδια συσκευή.

----------


## 8anos

περα απο τους λόγους που αναφέρθηκαν προχώρησα στη διαδικασία γιατι  δεν ήθελα να χάσω τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό αφου φίλοι, συγγενείς, κρατικές υπηρεσίες και ιδιωτικές εταιρίες μας έβρισκαν και μας βρίσκουν σε αυτον

----------


## pan.nl

> Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δέχεται δυο διαφορετικούς SIPs ταυτόχρονα αλλά να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις σε 1 και μόνο γραμμή (έχουν 2 διαθέσιμες απλές γραμμές αν είδα καλά). Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να έχω 2 Voip νούμερα που να πηγαίνουν στην ίδια συσκευή.


Δες τότε αυτό.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> @voithostyrempora2  αλλά και @all
> η διαφορά των Cisco SPA 112 & Cisco SPA 122 είναι η απουσία router από τον πρώτο; Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω ένα router με αρκετά διαθέσιμα ports μπορώ να πάρω το πρώτο που είναι και πιο φθηνό;


Απ'όσα βλέπω,ναι.Μονο αυτή είναι η διαφορά.Εγώ πήρα το 122 γιατί η διαφορά στην τιμή ήταν πολύ μικρή και το έχω για backup router στην εσχατη των περιπτωσεων που μου καούν όλα τα router μου  :Razz: .





> Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να δέχεται δυο διαφορετικούς SIPs ταυτόχρονα αλλά να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις σε 1 και μόνο γραμμή (έχουν 2 διαθέσιμες απλές γραμμές αν είδα καλά). Με λίγα λόγια θέλω να έχω 2 Voip νούμερα που να πηγαίνουν στην ίδια συσκευή.


Αυτό νομίζω δε το κάνει ούτε το 112 ούτε το 122. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να παίξει με ανεπίσημο firmware βέβαια.

(τωρα ειδα το ποστ σου)

----------


## pefres

αψηφόντας τις αράχνες που έχουν καταλάβει το θρεντ  :Razz: 
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον αξιόπιστο πάροχο (κατά προτίμηση εγχώριο, γιατί θέλω τιμολόγιο) που να μπορώ να μεταφέρω τηλέφωνο Σύρου 2281(0) ;

----------


## 8anos

> αψηφόντας τις αράχνες που έχουν καταλάβει το θρεντ 
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον αξιόπιστο πάροχο (κατά προτίμηση εγχώριο, γιατί θέλω τιμολόγιο) που να μπορώ να μεταφέρω τηλέφωνο Σύρου 2281(0) ;


η viva.gr εινα πια απαγορευτικη με τις χρεωσεις της. Υπαρχουν διαφορα νηματα για την yuboto, omnivoice, modulus τα διαβαζεις κοιτας τιμες και αποφασιζεις.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> η viva.gr εινα πια απαγορευτικη με τις χρεωσεις της.


Και ελαφρώς κουτοπόνηρη ως προς τις ανανεώσεις της.
Επιπλέον δεν έχω δει να έχει και καμία ιδιαίτερη ποιότητα σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## dimangelid

> αψηφόντας τις αράχνες που έχουν καταλάβει το θρεντ 
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον αξιόπιστο πάροχο (κατά προτίμηση εγχώριο, γιατί θέλω τιμολόγιο) που να μπορώ να μεταφέρω τηλέφωνο Σύρου 2281(0) ;


Yuboto, Modulus, Intertelecom, ephone, Omnivoice . Τις έχω δοκιμάσει όλες εκτός από το ephone και αυτή την στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα Omnivoice και Yuboto. Η Omnivoice δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστη (διάβασε το thread που την αφορά) και έχει χειρότερη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας. Μόνο της πλεονέκτημα ότι το κόστος είναι 6 ευρώ/χρόνο. Η Yuboto και έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα και είναι πολύ πιο αξιόπιστη. Καλές εντυπώσεις μου άφησαν και οι υπόλοιπες όσο τις δοκίμασα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για την αξιοπιστία τους καθώς τις χρησιμοποίησα για λίγες μέρες την κάθε μία. Ποιότητα επικοινωνίας έχουν την ίδια με την Yuboto. Την Viva δεν την αναφέρω καν για τους λόγους που έχουν αναφέρει οι προηγούμενοι! Ο μόνος λόγος να πας σε αυτή είναι αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε κάποια από τις υπηρεσίες της και δεν την παρέχει καμία από τις άλλες εταιρίες.

----------


## pefres

Υπόψη μιλάω για τηλέφωνο που ήδη έχω. Όχι για νέο

----------


## netblues

Εχω κανει μεταφορα απο ΟΤΕ σε ephone για Παρο απο ΟΤΕ, υποθετω οτι θα γινεται και για Συρο με τον ιδιο τροπο.

----------


## dimangelid

> Υπόψη μιλάω για τηλέφωνο που ήδη έχω. Όχι για νέο


Το κατάλαβα, άλλωστε μιλάς για φορητότητα  :Wink:

----------


## Daemon

Καλησπέρα, εγω ειμαι ηδη πελάτης της viva k εχω πακέτο 24M, πέρα απο το προβλημα της τιμολογησης κτλ στα οποια συμφωνω, η ποιότητα θεωρώ οτι ειναι παρόμοια. Επειδή ενδέχεται να πάω ζυρίχη για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, θα χρησιμοποιήσω το τηλέφωνο με κάποιο ata, θα έχω θέμα με την ip εξωτερικού? δηλαδη αν η viva βλέπει ελβετική ip, θα με κόβει?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα, εγω ειμαι ηδη πελάτης της viva k εχω πακέτο 24M, πέρα απο το προβλημα της τιμολογησης κτλ στα οποια συμφωνω, η ποιότητα θεωρώ οτι ειναι παρόμοια. Επειδή ενδέχεται να πάω ζυρίχη για επαγγελματικούς λόγους, θα χρησιμοποιήσω το τηλέφωνο με κάποιο ata, θα έχω θέμα με την ip εξωτερικού? δηλαδη αν η viva βλέπει ελβετική ip, θα με κόβει?


Δεν νομίζω να σε κόβει, δεν έχει ακουστεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Daemon

> Δεν νομίζω να σε κόβει, δεν έχει ακουστεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.


Ok λογω αποστασης θα εχω καποια καθυστέρηση? η κληση απο ενα σταθερο πχ οτε που εχει απεριοριστες κλησεις σε αστικα υπεραστικά (το τηλεφωνο ειναι της μορφης 210-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ), στο σταθερο μου αριθμό που διατηρώ στη viva, θα ειναι φαντάζομαι χωρίς κάποιος κόστος? δν αναγνωρίζουν οι παροχοι οτι ειναι voip κ σε περνάνε σε διαφορετική χρέωση?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Αυτό εξάλλου είναι το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα της VoIP τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## 8anos

> Ok λογω αποστασης θα εχω καποια καθυστέρηση? η κληση απο ενα σταθερο πχ οτε που εχει απεριοριστες κλησεις σε αστικα υπεραστικά (το τηλεφωνο ειναι της μορφης 210-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ), στο σταθερο μου αριθμό που διατηρώ στη viva, θα ειναι φαντάζομαι χωρίς κάποιος κόστος? δν αναγνωρίζουν οι παροχοι οτι ειναι voip κ σε περνάνε σε διαφορετική χρέωση?


Έχει να κάνει με το δίκτυο που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά συνήθως δεν υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική καθυστέρηση.
Ναι.
Όχι.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ok λογω αποστασης θα εχω καποια καθυστέρηση? η κληση απο ενα σταθερο πχ οτε που εχει απεριοριστες κλησεις σε αστικα υπεραστικά (το τηλεφωνο ειναι της μορφης 210-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ), στο σταθερο μου αριθμό που διατηρώ στη viva, θα ειναι φαντάζομαι χωρίς κάποιος κόστος? δν αναγνωρίζουν οι παροχοι οτι ειναι voip κ σε περνάνε σε διαφορετική χρέωση?


Ο VoIP server της Viva πρέπει να είναι ακόμα στην Ελλάδα, οπότε λογικά θα έχεις καθυστέρηση προς αυτόν 60-80ms από Ευρώπη, μια χαρά θα είσαι.
Το νούμερο που σου παρέχει η Viva και ο κάθε VoIP πάροχος, είναι γεωγραφικός αριθμός. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν είναι VoIP. Όποιος σε καλεί θα έχει τις ανάλογες χρεώσεις για κλήσεις προς σταθερά ή δεν θα έχει καθόλου χρέωση αν έχει τέτοιο πακέτο

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σημασία το είδος της τηλεφωνίας για το κόστος της κλήσης. Αυτό σχετίζεται με τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό και την πολιτική χρεώσεων εκάστου παρόχου.

Δύο στα δύο καθυστερημένος!

----------


## Daemon

Ευχαριστώ ολους για τις αμεσες απαντήσεις σας!!!

----------


## netblues

Εδω υπαρχουν παροχοι που δινουν υπηρεσια στην ελλαδα με τον voip server στη γερμανια.
Δεν υπαρχει θεμα αποστασης, τυπικα εντος ευρωπης

----------


## jimgeo

Έχουμε νεότερα για το κόστος απόκτησης και διατήρησης voip γεωγραφικού αριθμού;
Όσον αφορά τις χρώσεις κλήσεων;

Ευπρόσδεκτα τα link σε ελληνικές εταιρίες παρόχων voip τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## 8anos

διατηρώ τον αριθμό στην omnivoice. Δεν του κάνω ιδιαιτερη χρήση αλλα ειναι νομιζω η πιο οικονομική επιλογή.

----------


## euri

Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο με τον 8ano παραπάνω κάνω: γεωγραφικό αριθμό στην omnivoice (με πολύ περιστασιακή χρήση, κυρίως για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις).

----------

